# 2013 show dates lowrider mag`



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

[h=3]2013 Tour Dates[/h] *Sanctioned Show - Sunday, April 14[SUP]th[/SUP]*
Buffalo Thunder Resort and Casino - Santa Fe, New Mexico
Motorsport Showcase and Cultura Promotions Present
For information: 505-927-9160 or www.culturapromotions.com 
*Sanctioned Show - Saturday, April 27[SUP]th[/SUP]*
Mesa Convention Center and Amphitheatre - Mesa, Arizona
Motorsport Showcase and Budweiser Presents
For information: 480-766-8164 or www.motorsportshowcase.com 
*Sanctioned Show - Saturday, August 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]*
Main Street Showdown - Espanola, New Mexico
Cultura Promotions and Motorsport Showcase Presents
For information: 505-927-9160 or www.culturapromotions.com 
*Sunday, October 13[SUP]th[/SUP]*
_Lowrider Magazine's_ Las Vegas Super Show
Cashman Center - Las Vegas, Nevada 

​


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to two months ago


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

No woodland this year


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No san Bernardino or los Angeles. ....southern cali....only 4 fucken shows.....wtf happening to lowrider!!!!!! Is it hoing out of style or wats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> No san Bernardino or los Angeles. ....southern cali....only 4 fucken shows.....wtf happening to lowrider!!!!!! Is it hoing out of style or wats up


San Bernadino been cancel since 09. And Los Angeles show still cracking its Sam Torres is throwing. He not part of Lrm.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wat about lowrider nationals


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Wherever the shows are I might hit one up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOING TO TRY TO HIT ALL OF THEM. TTT LETS SEE HOW IT GOES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Santa Fe sounds tight might go since its 1state next to me


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im a wait till vegas.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Wat about lowrider nationals




fuck lrn :finger:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> fuck lrn :finger:


Raider wAt about streetlow


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Raider wAt about streetlow


esos si son chingones :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

March 10th in Salinas :thumbsup: aver si bas pinche cebo


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ya saves ill be there guey


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats fucking wack if they dont have a woodland or any place in nor cali lowrider magazine car show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ain't going to bring shit to any of those shows this year.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sucks. When lowrider mag making so much money n can't afford shows specially cali....wtf


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Sucks. When lowrider mag making so much money n can't afford shows specially cali....wtf


They aren't making shit anymore. Magazines are a dying industry. People constantly blame lrm and they aren't the problem.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

The magazine isn't the same anymore. Because who own's it... Just another magzaine under their belt...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im sure they making money.....been around for 35 yrs...don't u think


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lowrider has money there selling hella shit niw day not only the magazine shit they even got headphones lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Im sure they making money.....been around for 35 yrs...don't u think


Nope. Think about it. Big shows make a lot of money. Why would any large corporation just give up on holding events that are BIG money makers? Spectator attendance drops every year at every show. Without the spectators theres no ticket money. No ticket money means sponsors quit sponsoring. Without sponsors, how the hell do you pay for those big ass arenas? I know that its over 100grand to rent one of the arenas out here for a weekend. Bottom line is LRM isnt generating cash like that anymore. Most magazines aren't. And selling headphones/sunglasses/and jewelry is just their way of trying to hold on to whatever they have. 

Complaining about not getting a show in your area is an old complaint. It happened to us like 6 years ago. Now it just means we have to travel a lil bit. That's what separates the men from the boys. Shit, even atx traveled all the way across texas to go to a show.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Nope. Think about it. Big shows make a lot of money. Why would any large corporation just give up on holding events that are BIG money makers? Spectator attendance drops every year at every show. Without the spectators theres no ticket money. No ticket money means sponsors quit sponsoring. Without sponsors, how the hell do you pay for those big ass arenas? I know that its over 100grand to rent one of the arenas out here for a weekend. Bottom line is LRM isnt generating cash like that anymore. Most magazines aren't. And selling headphones/sunglasses/and jewelry is just their way of trying to hold on to whatever they have.
> 
> Complaining about not getting a show in your area is an old complaint. It happened to us like 6 years ago. Now it just means we have to travel a lil bit. That's what separates the men from the boys. Shit, even atx traveled all the way across texas to go to a show.


X2


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Nope. Think about it. Big shows make a lot of money. Why would any large corporation just give up on holding events that are BIG money makers? Spectator attendance drops every year at every show. Without the spectators theres no ticket money. No ticket money means sponsors quit sponsoring. Without sponsors, how the hell do you pay for those big ass arenas? I know that its over 100grand to rent one of the arenas out here for a weekend. Bottom line is LRM isnt generating cash like that anymore. Most magazines aren't. And selling headphones/sunglasses/and jewelry is just their way of trying to hold on to whatever they have.
> 
> Complaining about not getting a show in your area is an old complaint. It happened to us like 6 years ago. Now it just means we have to travel a lil bit. That's what separates the men from the boys. Shit, even atx traveled all the way across texas to go to a show.


Deez is right guys... Samething has happen over the years. In the mid/lates 80's- mini trucks, 90's -Lowriders, early 2000's-Imports & now Dub cars. Shit in the mid 80's the magazine wasn't even being made for 2-3 years. Tell someone came along & bought the magazine. Understand that we need new blood. But most young guys don't want a Lowrider. They want a Dub car. Just look who is TOTY. A Dub truck.. The young guys are a big % of the people who buy tickets to check out the shows. We just need to work with what we got..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

78mc said:


> Deez is right guys... Samething has happen over the years. In the mid/lates 80's- mini trucks, 90's -Lowriders, early 2000's-Imports & now Dub cars. Shit in the mid 80's the magazine wasn't even being made for 2-3 years. Tell someone came along & bought the magazine. Understand that we need new blood. But most young guys don't want a Lowrider. They want a Dub car. Just look who is TOTY. A Dub truck.. The young guys are a big % of the people who buy tickets to check out the shows. We just need to work with what we got..


SO TO FIX THIS PROBLEM, WE NEED TO TAKE OUR LOWRIDERS TO DUB SHOWS....THE DUB GUYS ARE ALREADY COPYING US WITH PATTERNS, CHROME UNDIES, AND ENGRAVING.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SO TO FIX THIS PROBLEM, WE NEED TO TAKE OUR LOWRIDERS TO DUB SHOWS....THE DUB GUYS ARE ALREADY COPYING US WITH PATTERNS, CHROME UNDIES, AND ENGRAVING.


Coming soon dub bikes.......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Nope. Think about it. Big shows make a lot of money. Why would any large corporation just give up on holding events that are BIG money makers? Spectator attendance drops every year at every show. Without the spectators theres no ticket money. No ticket money means sponsors quit sponsoring. Without sponsors, how the hell do you pay for those big ass arenas? I know that its over 100grand to rent one of the arenas out here for a weekend. Bottom line is LRM isnt generating cash like that anymore. Most magazines aren't. And selling headphones/sunglasses/and jewelry is just their way of trying to hold on to whatever they have.
> 
> Complaining about not getting a show in your area is an old complaint. It happened to us like 6 years ago. Now it just means we have to travel a lil bit. That's what separates the men from the boys. Shit, even atx traveled all the way across texas to go to a show.


cool story bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SO TO FIX THIS PROBLEM, WE NEED TO TAKE OUR LOWRIDERS TO DUB SHOWS....THE DUB GUYS ARE ALREADY COPYING US WITH PATTERNS, CHROME UNDIES, AND ENGRAVING.


Well in L.A some Lowriders go to Dub shows. As far as copying- Everyone does it. All the fiberglass that Lowrider have like dashes,tunks etc. I was doing it for Import Customer's in the late 90's- 2000's. So everyone copies everyone.. The only thing I don't like is when Dub guys say they morden Lowriders. I say they are smoking. Just because your car sits low. It don't make you a Lowrider. Thats why guys are called Dubs!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lowriders.....hno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Miami and Indianapolis seems to have rather good turn outs. I don't mind the travailing but 2080 miles is a lot of gas, really wish there was a easier way. 

Any East Coasters/Mid-Westers want to team up to hit a show I'm down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I jus gotta say thanks to all the homies who helped me get my shit goin to shows


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So I dunno if any of you follow the whats where in the shows an events threads but It looks like the last weekend of september will be back with torresempire. If it is a lrm show I do not know yet I just seen Sam posted there back in woodland this year


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> So I dunno if any of you follow the whats where in the shows an events threads but It looks like the last weekend of september will be back with torresempire. If it is a lrm show I do not know yet I just seen Sam posted there back in woodland this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like there going to be 2 Lrm shows in Cali


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Who all coming to this one??????


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks like there going to be 2 Lrm shows in Cali


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Who all coming to this one??????


1.gt edition
2.green envy
3.blue trike
4.minnie mouse
5.lil tiger 

I'm going to see if I can get more GT bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> Who all coming to this one??????


WIDOW MAKER MAY GO. STILL IN THE AIR


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 1.gt edition
> 2.green envy
> 3.ENEMIE AND TARGET blue trike
> 4.minnie mouse
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like lot of nice bikes will be there......i better get to work on my bike time is going by fast....


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

we need other lowrider tours besides ldm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Looks like lot of nice bikes will be there......i better get to work on my bike time is going by fast....


See u out there brother


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

prolly go to Odessa again met some chill gente that liked wat I got its not for sure 

pero I gotta job so ima start stackin n see wat comes my way


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See u out there brother


yeah bro...idk if all the upgrades will be done by then but I'm trying my best to bring what I got, sound like lot of bikes coming so be good to see them all and meet you guys too... :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WIDOW MAKER MAY GO. STILL IN THE AIR


Hopefully you can make it and show us in new mexico what you got.....that one nice bike you have bro....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> yeah bro...idk if all the upgrades will be done by then but I'm trying my best to bring what I got, sound like lot of bikes coming so be good to see them all and meet you guys too... :thumbsup:


Just keep pushing brother shit will get done. I'm pushing for new stuff on the GT bike. I'm late on all the bills  but fuck it GOODTIMES first lol


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> Hopefully you can make it and show us in new mexico what you got.....that one nice bike you have bro....


Thanks bro. U will trip out when u see it since odessa. I also wanna do that ROSWELL SHOW in the near future, I heard that shit gets crackin


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thanks bro. U will trip out when u see it since odessa. I also wanna do that ROSWELL SHOW in the near future, I heard that shit gets crackin


Hell yeah bro....I'm wanting to do more shows too, but work gets in the way the part of new mexico I'm in doesn't have to many lowrider shows so out of town the only option for me....can't wait to see what else you got done to your bike too....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> Hell yeah bro....I'm wanting to do more shows too, but work gets in the way the part of new mexico I'm in doesn't have to many lowrider shows so out of town the only option for me....can't wait to see what else you got done to your bike too....


i fell u. Move to cali. We got shit popin every weekend. N I fell u. I been hitting all these shows n it startingrto get tiring of seeing the same o t rides so ttavling to see diferent cultures is fun


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> i fell u. Move to cali. We got shit popin every weekend. N I fell u. I been hitting all these shows n it startingrto get tiring of seeing the same o t rides so ttavling to see diferent cultures is fun


That's how I feel always like to see new bikes around at shows instead of the same ones cuz every place has there own style......but cali sounds nice if I had the same kind of work I do here I would go.....lol


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just keep pushing brother shit will get done. I'm pushing for new stuff on the GT bike. I'm late on all the bills  but fuck it GOODTIMES first lol


Damn bro sounds like the gt bikes going be hittin up nm soon....that real cool....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> That's how I feel always like to see new bikes around at shows instead of the same ones cuz every place has there own style......but cali sounds nice if I had the same kind of work I do here I would go.....lol


ha ya forreals. March 31 uniques going to be a recremended bike show.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ha ya forreals. March 31 uniques going to be a recremended bike show.


March 24th I believe was changed to cause the 31st is Easter Sunday..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

96tein said:


> March 24th I believe was changed to cause the 31st is Easter Sunday..


Thats right huh. Ha im all out of it. Maybe kus of the time ha 24 of march


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks like there going to be 2 Lrm shows in Cali


Hope its in cal expo


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Hope its in cal expo


Both shows she said are scheduled for June.! And Torrez empire is talking about woodland end of September. Its starting to sound like Cali is going to have five major shows three of which are LRM shows


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Both shows she said are scheduled for June.! And Torrez empire is talking about woodland end of September. Its starting to sound like Cali is going to have five major shows three of which are LRM shows


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Its really lrq produtions...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

96tein said:


> Both shows she said are scheduled for June.! And Torrez empire is talking about woodland end of September. Its starting to sound like Cali is going to have five major shows three of which are LRM shows


I read her post to .. I took it as she looking at 2 different dates in June for one of the shows not both... But I could be wrong ,I I have been wrong ONCE in my life


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Month and half til show in santa fe nm who all going? :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will be at the mesa show. Dragon Heart's last big show.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well still no word on any Cali tour dates.. looking like Mesa AZ. It is


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I might have to sit it out the way its looking right now


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Yea I might have to sit it out the way its looking right now


eater way im still going to vegas just cant go for best of show but i can still place so really we dont need to qualify to go to vegas ....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

and as for as shows go it dont matter wat shows we go to cuz there useing the same jugdes both lowrider and streetlow lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> eater way im still going to vegas just cant go for best of show but i can still place so really we dont need to qualify to go to vegas ....


true see what happans


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> and as for as shows go it dont matter wat shows we go to cuz there useing the same jugdes both lowrider and streetlow lol[/QUOTE
> yea so i might as well hit up streetlow shows now lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > and as for as shows go it dont matter wat shows we go to cuz there useing the same jugdes both lowrider and streetlow lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt who all coming to nm next month?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone coming to the buffalo thunder car show next week?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Anyone coming to the buffalo thunder car show next week?


X2 who going ... Hopefully be easy win for you qualify for Vegas boty


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> X2 who going ... Hopefully be easy win for you qualify for Vegas boty


Yeah hopefully i even place I got a long way from boty tho..... maybe you might get it this year..... but right now I'm working on some kind of display only got one day to work on it cuz I have to go back to work wedneday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah hopefully i even place I got a long way from boty tho..... maybe you might get it this year..... but right now I'm working on some kind of display only got one day to work on it cuz I have to go back to work wedneday


Do you have the LRM score sheet bro to look to score high on points ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah hopefully i even place I got a long way from boty tho..... maybe you might get it this year..... but right now I'm working on some kind of display only got one day to work on it cuz I have to go back to work wedneday


Lol I wish I can qualify for boty... To much competition going to Mesa


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I wish I can qualify for boty... To much competition going to Mesa


you still got fresno bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I wish I can qualify for boty... To much competition going to Mesa


if i qualify for boty last year u can do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> if i qualify for boty last year u can do it


That's right u did. Congrats on that. Hopefully I get a chance this year that be nice.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> you still got fresno bro


Yea Fresno and I think for sure I'm going to the New Mexico show to in aug


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

this year for sugar rush is going to be more of a kickback since i place 3rd boty last year .. im not going for it this year ill be happy placing in our class ...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do you have the LRM score sheet bro to look to score high on points ?


Yeah I look at the sheet before. Lot more on that sheet I need to do for more points. I did finally get my display done now. Just bout ready for the show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah I look at the sheet before. Lot more on that sheet I need to do for more points. I did finally get my display done now. Just bout ready for the show



Yea bro... Well hope u do good out there in New Mexico I was trying to go out there but no one heading out there that I know of


----------

